# manchester...



## Mungy (Jul 31, 2006)

I want to do a secondhand booksale in manchester and/or the surrounding area. what areas are worth trying, should be avoided etc? I'm not aiming for a one off booksale, but something that will happen regular.

cheers


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't bother with Chorlton, there is already an Oxfam bookshop.  I used to live in Chorlton and used to buy loads from the various charity shops there.  Their regular Oxfam store used to have quite a big book section, and they eventually expanded into a separate store.  Loads of book lovers there, but already catered for.

There are regular book sales in the student unions along Oxford Road for student text books.


----------



## Chorlton (Jul 31, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Don't bother with Chorlton,



the other side of the coin is that shows there is a big market for second hand books in chorlton - if you hire a church hall in chorlton, you will pay less than town and potentially are hitting a big audience.


----------



## binka (Jul 31, 2006)

a pretty decent second hand bookshop just closed down in withington, not sure if there are any others in the area. what sort of books are you selling mungy?


----------



## Mungy (Jul 31, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> a pretty decent second hand bookshop just closed down in withington, not sure if there are any others in the area. what sort of books are you selling mungy?



I sell all kind of books from modern paperbacks to a history of the bible from 1733. i hardly have any text books though as they are a bugger to sell and take up too much room in my container.

thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## snouty warthog (Aug 1, 2006)

I reckon anywhere along Wilmslow road between Didsbury and Rusholme- get the student market, and also the well-off middle-classes who like reading... Binka may be right, Withington may be a good bet, although a charity bookshop opened there in the last few months, which could undermine your market... 

from speaking to booksellers in the last few years, it seems that there is very little money to be made from second-hand books, with the advent of ebay, plus car-boots, and the charity bookshops... have you found this?


----------



## Mungy (Aug 2, 2006)

snouty warthog said:
			
		

> from speaking to booksellers in the last few years, it seems that there is very little money to be made from second-hand books, with the advent of ebay, plus car-boots, and the charity bookshops... have you found this?



sadly it would seem that way. i've been self employed 12 months now, and i'm pretty much fucked financially. i had more financial security on IS


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Mungy

I collect (in theory have stopped collecting, but that doesn't happen)  English Topography from the period before 1939 back to the 19th Century.  Got anything like that?

Hocus


----------



## binka (Aug 3, 2006)

Mungy said:
			
		

> sadly it would seem that way. i've been self employed 12 months now, and i'm pretty much fucked financially. i had more financial security on IS


if you are going to do a book sale in manchester, i would suggest the last week in september might be the best time: students are back and have their loans. tbh not sure where the best place might be, im tempted to say west didsbury, but i wouldnt take my advice without asking some who knows about it first.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 4, 2006)

There's a student market every Tuesday during term time at The Academy. I looked into it a while back and IIRC it was about £25 to hire a stall for the day.


----------



## Mungy (Aug 7, 2006)

a woman from withington came to our booksale in rhyl over the weekend. she gave us some info, so we are off to withington in the next couple of weeks to have a looksee. 

thanks to the manchester folk.


----------

